# The Leviathan, New Tyranids.



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Here's my Project Log for my Tyranid army, I'm starting; I'm literally at the beginning here; Only 2 Models :laugh:

None the less, Heres my Starting point. 

My Carnifex/ Tervigon:
This is a carnifex model, which I plan on model-repping as a Tervigon:








Base coat black, Flesh layered in Tallarn Flesh

















Dry Brushed Bleached Bone, Highlighted Skull white and Bleached bone at 1:1, then highlighted a tiny amount with skull white.

















Highlighted the Carapace with Skull White:Chaos Black at 1:1 - It doesn't look that patchy in real, Bad camara.  

Kind've limited to what i can do now.. Seeing as I don't own any purple.. and I can't think of anything else to do, aha  I'll start the Trygon's Skin in a bit 

Feel free to throw in tips; I'll be slowly building/painting this 'Nid army.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

um why don't you just mix your own purple using the red and blue in the background?


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Blue is empty


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> um why don't you just mix your own purple using the red and blue in the background?


:laugh: Oh SNAP!

I'mnot sure if it's the camera or not, but my first impression of the 'fex is that it's not finished (apart from the parts you plan on doing) . A good idea is getting some washes, as they are useful on most paintjobs but imo would really come into their own when painting 'nids.

If your aiming for a cream coloured skin then washing the skin with Delvan Mud, focusing on the recesses could help, plus give extra definition to the little skin details 'nids tend to have. Or if your aiming for a purple tint, do the same with Levithan Purple.

Also investing in the Hormagaunt Purple foundation paint would be of good value.

All in all looking forward to seeing this beast completely finished, and it's a great start k:.

Grish


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

ROT said:


> Blue is empty


Fair enuff


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

New Update. After realising i don't actually need to do Purple.. I've decided to do my own fluff. A section of the Leviathan fleet, Gets separated during an assault, and becomes It's own Micro-Hive; And without the large amounts of Synapse connection; due to limited Synapse creatures- Have started to decay, losing their colour, purple turns to red, White Flesh turns to dark, grey, brown flesh. (That's the basic idea )


























Just a note again: The camera, is fucking shite. So please understand that the graduation of red, is much nicer to the eye. But there's my completed (for the time being) Carnifex/Tervigon.
Could anyone tell me if a Carnifex is okay to model-rep as a Tervigon?


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

To proxy yes, as long as your CLEARLY identify it to your opponent, making sure they can identify it as a seperate entity to any other 'fexs you may have in the army.

Grish


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Size-wise etc, the Tervigon is about the size of a Carnifex. If you don't feel like converting yourself, I know of some conversion sets for, I _think_ it was 20$ a conversion set.(that's without the Carnifex.)

Loving the cluttered desk, though


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> To proxy yes, as long as your CLEARLY identify it to your opponent, making sure they can identify it as a seperate entity to any other 'fexs you may have in the army.
> 
> Grish


 Don't plan on any other 'Fex's, So i should be okay.

Where you getting those conversion sets cruor?


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Tidied up the Trygon's flesh, Now all that's left is a wash of Dev Mud as per suggested! 
Then the loooong task of Doing the carapace!


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Carapace on these bad boys sucks mate. Enjoy!!


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Eh, It wont be as bad as doing it to 60 odd termagants. I dunno how I'll manage that :|
Just working on what I own at the moment, which is the 'Fex and the Trygon 

Anyone know anything about converting from a 'Fex to a Tervigon?


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

This requires the least work:
http://chapterhousestudios.com/webs...age=flypage.tpl&product_id=100&category_id=34

Other things I've seen is greenstuffing a huge egg-sac like thing under the belly of it, and having it supported by a pair of arms. 

Others were just almost a basic carnifex, with some pistachio nuts that had gaunts popping out of them.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

That thing doesn't look great imo, I might try green stuffing the egg-sac, But I'm sure it'll be fine to proxy as a 'Fex.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Started work on The trygon carapace!


----------

